# Le courant passe !



## Tiramisu (11 Septembre 2002)

Avez-vous déjà remarqué que, lorsque vous travaillez sur votre Titanium branché sur secteur, un courant passe entre lui et vous ? Je ne parle pas de l'amour que vous lui portez  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , mais d'une sensation électrique qui se produit lorsque vous effleurez la bête : métal oblige...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

De plus, si vous l'utilisez pendant quelques heures, cette sensation peut s'amplifier et quelqu'un qui vous touche peut éventuellement le ressentir aussi !

Avez-vous déjà éprouvé un tel effet en parcourant du ou des doigts un titanium branché sur secteur ?

Je trouve cela, pour ma part, assez inquiétant...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

merci de vos témoignages,

Ti


----------



## woulf (11 Septembre 2002)

il faut arrêter de toucher son titanium en ayant les pieds dans l'eau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Jamais rencontré ce problème; tu ferais bien de le renvoyer chez apple, à mon avis.


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (11 Septembre 2002)

Pas de problème de ce type, je pense comme Woulf qu'un appel au SAV ne serai pas superflu


----------



## rwan (12 Septembre 2002)

oui il me semble bien avoir une ou deux fois senti une sensation bizarre comme celle que tu décrit, mais ca ne m'inquiéte pas plus que ca. tient nous au courant si tu as des infos de la part du sav si tu les contact.


----------



## nantucket (12 Septembre 2002)

rwan a dit:
			
		

> * tient nous au courant ...   *



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  MDR !!!


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2002)

Y'a déjà eu des posts au moment de la sortie du Ti. Je renverrai immédiatement la bécane avant de prendre un vraie chataigne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2002)

je confirme,
Ti 550, sur secteur on prend du jus en touchant la carrosserie. ce n'est pas énorme, mais cela se sent.
Du coup je laisse un doigt sur la carcasse pour absorber le courrant et éviter les picotements.
Ce qui est étrange, c'est que même avec des pompes isolantes et sur une chaise en bois cela continue, sans contact avec la terre ! Electricité statique ?


----------



## brome (13 Septembre 2002)

J'ai constate deux phenomenes differents avec mon TiBook.

- Tout d'abord, des picotements lorsqu'il est branche sur le secteur et que je touche le chassis, a un endroit ou la peau est particulierement sensible (avant-bras, poignets...).

- et egalement, mais la c'est plus amusant que desagreable, une impression de "vibration" si je frotte d'un doigt tres leger la partie qui se trouve a cote du trackpad, meme lorsque le TiBook est en veille ou eteint. J'ai egalement senti cette "vibration" sur des disques durs internes, des alims de PC, ...

Un dernier mot : pas encore pu verifier, mais il semblerait qu'il y ait une difference selon le sens dans lequel on branche la prise de courant, et ce pour beaucoup d'appareils electronique. 
Ainsi, certaines personnes ont constate la disparition de "vagues" parasites sur leur ecran de tele en changeant le sens de la prise de courant.


----------



## Tiramisu (14 Septembre 2002)

Brome, nous parlons effectivement de la même chose. En revanche Je viens d'essayer de changer de sens le branchement de la prise : aucun effet.

merci pour les témoignages,

Je vais très prochainement contacter Apple. Je vous informerai de leur réponse.

A bientôt


----------



## rwan (14 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par brome:</font><hr />*
- et egalement, mais la c'est plus amusant que desagreable, une impression de "vibration" si je frotte d'un doigt tres leger la partie qui se trouve a cote du trackpad, meme lorsque le TiBook est en veille ou eteint. J'ai egalement senti cette "vibration" sur des disques durs internes, des alims de PC, ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

moi aussi je sens parfois ce que tu décrit, quelqu'un aurait-il une explication a ce phénoméne?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2002)

De meme pour moi, et ca ne vient pas d'un Titanium, car tous ceux que j'ai pu voire font la meme chose. En demonstration a la Fnac ou encore un Ti 400 que j'avais eu pendant une semaine. Ca vient tout simplement de la personne. Je prends facilement des decharges electriques en touchant un appareil electrique branche sans prise de terre...


----------



## nantucket (19 Septembre 2002)

brome a dit:
			
		

> * une impression de "vibration" si je frotte d'un doigt tres leger la partie qui se trouve a cote du trackpad, meme lorsque le TiBook est en veille ou eteint. J'ai egalement senti cette "vibration" sur des disques durs internes, des alims de PC, ...*



En fait, c'est simplement le transormateur d'énergie (integré dans les PB Ti) qui crée les vibrations dont vous parlez.

Essayez cela (machine éteinte) : 
- Brancher la prise secteur sur votre Ti (là, vous sentez les vibrations...)
- Débranchez la prise secteur, enlevez la batterie et rebranchez la prise secteur (sans la batterie, il n'y a pas de "transformation" d'energie et le Ti ne vibre plus !)

Ces vibrations ne me dérangent pas lors de l'utilisation, mais je me demande si le fait de laisser le Ti éteint et branché sur le secteur lorsque je ne l'utilise pas (donc avec vibrations) ne va pas altérer les composants électroniques de la machine...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2002)

Idem pour moi. Mon TI m'envoie de temps en temps une petite décharge lorsque je touche le haut de l'écran ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Septembre 2002)

itou !

mais je me maintiens en vie pour autant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

J'ai remarqué ce phénoméne sur les premières génération de Titanium.
A chaque fois que j'ai vu ce phéomène un cable Ethernet étais branché sur la Machine.....

A vérifier.

Thomas


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* itou !

mais je me maintiens en vie pour autant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Attention ! Ne pas confondre un Titanium et un Pikachu. Ce dernier n'aime pas trop qu'on le tripotte !!!






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

Possédant un Ti 550, j'ai déjà constaté la chose aussi: branché sur le secteur, quand je touche le "frame" extérieur du Ti avec l'avant-bras, je ressens un petit courant électrique, mais c'est faible et cela n'arrive vraiment pas à tous les coups. Cela dit en position prolongée cela peut devenir assez fort pour être agaçant. J'ai déjà lu quelques posts dessus, apparemment ça vaut pas le coup de le retourner pour ça...


----------



## hmicha (17 Octobre 2002)

Problème constaté depuis 1 an, différence de potenciel aux alentours de 5-7 Volts. Très sensible dans les coins où la peinture du Ti a disparu. Pas d'expliquation à ce jour. Comme mon lecteur CD donne des signes de faiblesse mon Ti ne fera q'un aller-retour chez AppleCare le jour où il me lachera... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------

